# Summer sleeping onboard in TX without AC?



## nimailni (Dec 15, 2011)

I was wondering how does it look like on the water overnight? 


Can someone tell me what does it like in the summer in Clear Lake/Galveston? I read somewhere that Catalina 22 is called bbq pit, I guess because it is hot inside. 

If I get a sailboat without AC, would I be able to spend some nights on board? I live in Houston, and it is very humid and warm, we have AC on from March until November... 
thanks


----------



## brpyrate (Jul 24, 2011)

*Trick Question*

Or Joke at someones expense?

How are you able to type with the Restraint (Straight Jacket) on ?

Answer (for comparison purposes) to your question:
1.Get a White vehicle of any Kind.
2.Park vehicle.[Under trees]in the Texas Summer Night.
3.Roll up all windows.
4.Try and Sleep.

OR

Acquire sailboat and moor it somewhere on the Bearing Sea in the Summertime
A/C will not be a Problem.[Nor will sleeping]

Humans DID survive in the Summer in the southern U.S. before Mr. Carrier 
('Patron Saint of "Angel's Breath"),BUT Damned If I can figure out How?


----------



## brpyrate (Jul 24, 2011)

*Seriously*

I'd get one of these:

AP12000S - EdgeStar Extreme Cool 12,000 BTU Portable Air Conditioner [less than $375.USD]
And secure it in a place of Honor in the cabin.

(Rig a vent for the Exhaust/Hot air of the air conditioner)

and power it with: the Inverter generator [Chained (Locked) to the Mast,Up on Deck]

CAUTION ! ANYTIME an Internal Combustion Engine is running Carbon Monoxide is produced
(Along with all sorts of other equally nasty gases) inhaling C.O. will Terminate Humans !!!


----------



## celenoglu (Dec 13, 2008)

A tent over the boom connected close to the life lines will keep the cabin really well below the outside temperature. the boat will be cooled by the sea.


----------



## nimailni (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks for your replies! 
I apologize if I sounded provocative, it was not my intention.
I should not have mentioned any particular boat, the problem would apply to any boat with the cabin.

I noticed that I was able to comfortably sit on the patio in some restaurants in Galveston, while at the same time it was not at all pleasant in Houston. 

My hope was that it would translate it at least bearable nights on boats in Galveston area, without waking up completely wet from sweat. 
I might be wrong – hence my post.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Geeze, you guys make things really difficult sometimes.

Here:
windscoop

This thing pivots around, and directs airflow into the cabin no matter which direction it blows from. There are various, similar products on the market ranging from $50-$150.00. It does not interfere with the installation of insect screens.

I'm in the Chesapeake Bay, which gets deathly hot and humid during the July-September timeframe. I have one of these scoops and if there's any breeze at all, you're good to go.

For nights where there is absolutely no breeze at all, I hang a Coleman tent fan from the overhead in the V-berth. It blows right down on me, and I'm comfortable.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

sleep out on deck.


----------



## CarolynShearlock (Dec 3, 2010)

I agree with the idea of a wind scoop -- and we spent six summers in the Sea of Cortez and down to El Salvador, living aboard full-time. It was HOT! But we were fine with our windscoops and some fans.

The windscoops that work by far the best are the 4-way (also called omnidirectional) ones. No matter how the boat or wind moves, the air keeps flowing.

Also get a bunch of Caframo fans -- there are some others out that claim to have lower draw, but these without cages and finger-safe blades (Caframo has several models, but the ones without cages are the ones I'm talking about) give by far the most airflow per amp-hour used.

Google on any of them for sellers, or see photos and other tips on my blog:

Improving Our Ventilation

Ways to Cope with Hot Weather

Have fun -- it's not impossible to live in a hot climate without A/C. Lots of cruisers do it.


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

The nights I've slept out in Clear lake with no AC were an excercise in self torture. July or August forget it. the rest of the year it can be bearable with some sort of draft, a battery powered fan and a windscoop, (I made my own with a square of canvas and some line, and a snap kit), worked great in all but the hottest wind less nights. Also a wet towel soaked in melted ice from the coooler.

The upside; the best boating season in Texas is the entire rest of the year, I just went out last week, 60 degrees and sunny; good jacket weather. A few days of cold and it warms back up. A light blanket will keep you plenty warm at night. Watch for cold fronts, (before or a couple of days after), the rest of the time expect cool and slightly breezy with a light fog in the morning.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

It'll be damn hot. Period.


----------



## ftldiver (Sep 9, 2002)

I can speak of So Fla weather. 

even with a steady breeze, and a cool shower after dark, its hard to sleep on a boat in the summer.

BUT! the rest of the year is great, and when I mostly use my boat . 
Plus in the summer, there is really no wind to speak of.... (unless its about to rain... then you have the lightning...)

The bigger question is how are the bugs? that's the problem with sleeping on deck. 

I do have one of those mosquitoes nets that I throw over the poptop and cabin....

but you'll really need a portable generator and an A/C to like sleeping on a boat in the summer in Houston. (or a 30 amp hookup)

-OTOH, can you sleep on your patio in the summer? if yes, then you are good to go...


----------



## nimailni (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks CapnBilll for your explanation. Very informative post, exactly what I was hoping to find out.
I was wondering whether it makes sense to get a sailboat with a cabin, but it seems it does. 10 months a year is not bad at all.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Probably not relevant, but here is my 2 cents;

Here in New England it gets hot, humid and miserable in August. I'm on a mooring about 0.2 miles from shore and it's pretty comfortable in summer.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Shade during the day and a breeze at night.

This Coleman canopy makes for a good boom tent and is big enough to cover most of my cabin but not the vee-berth.

Coleman - 2 Pole Sun Hybrid Shade -


----------



## steveg353 (Jun 17, 2008)

I sail Galveston Bay and anchor out overnight at Redfish Island often. The best setup I have found is using a scoop on the front hatch and an anchor sail.
The anchor sail holds the boat into the wind and the scoop pours the breeze right on top of the Vberth.
There is almost always a breeze but if it does stop (in July thru Sept) you will most certainly perish in a slow, moist manner.


----------



## LooseDiamond (Dec 7, 2010)

Steveg353 summed it up well. I sail out of south Mississippi. On the water with any breeze it is all good. No breeze comes bugs and heat. I work in it day and night 1 1/2 hrs north, so acclimation is a big factor. If all you do is a/c, then your candy arse will be miserable...


----------

